# Ciò è tutto



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Un mio amico m'ha scritto alla fine del suo messaggio l'espressione "Ciò è tutto." nel senso di "Quello che ho scritto, è tutto quello che volevo dirti". Quindi quasi avesse scritto "Questo è tutto° (o qualcosa del genere).

Va bene così? .... Secondo me no, anche se grammaticalmente corretto, per me ha un significato diverso. M'immagino che si potrebbe dire p.e. "E' tutto ciò che ti volevo dire",  ecc.  Ho ragione? ....

Il mio amico non è italiano, nonostante ciò ho deciso di porvi questa domanda, visto che per gli stranieri (a volte) non è del tutto chiaro il significato e l'utilizzo  del pronome *ciò*. 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Un mio amico m'ha scritto alla fine del suo messaggio l'espressione "Ciò è tutto." nel senso di "Quello che ho scritto, è tutto quello che volevo dirti". Quindi quasi avesse scritto "Questo è tutto° (o qualcosa del genere).



E che lingua parla il tuo amico?
Come sai già, un italiano avrebbe scritto "questo è tutto".


----------



## francisgranada

Il mio amico è un madrelingua slovacco, parla ungherese, inglese, ed un po' italiano e spagnolo. Ma questo non è importante, il motivo della mia domanda è che noto certi problemi coll'utilizzo del pronome _ciò _da parte degli stranieri. Quindi ho pensato che una discussione su questo argomento, basata su un esempio concreto, ci potrebbe servire .... Ma non insisto


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Il mio amico è un madrelingua slovacco, parla ungherese, inglese, ed un po' italiano e spagnolo. Ma questo non è importante


E' importante invece


----------



## Starless74

Il principio è che spesso la scelta fra questo o quel sinonimo a seconda del contesto è codificata dall'uso.
_Ciò è tutto_ non è di per sé grammaticalmente scorretto ma, come ha già detto Paul, nessun madrelingua italiano lo direbbe/scriverebbe per esaurire un argomento e, credo, quasi mai con eventuali altri significati.


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' importante invece


Certo, ma qui non possiamo paragonare diverse lingue ....  (siamo sul forum "solo italiano") 





Starless74 said:


> Il principio è che spesso la scelta fra questo o quel sinonimo a seconda del contesto è codificata dall'uso.  ..... nessun madrelingua italiano lo direbbe/scriverebbe per esaurire un argomento e, credo, quasi mai con eventuali altri significati.


 Pre me chiaro (almeno spero ....),  ma esiste una spiegazione "logica" che potrebbe servire per esempio nel caso in cui uno deve spiegare l'uso del pronome italiano _ciò _ad uno studente straniero?  

(nelle lingue che conosco, non esiste un'analogia adeguata)


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> ma esiste una spiegazione "logica" che potrebbe servire per esempio nel caso in cui uno deve spiegare l'uso del pronome italiano _ciò _ad uno studente straniero?


Direi di no, perché l'unica "logica" è la consuetudine. Ma su questo attendi altri pareri.


----------



## mcrasnich

Ci ho pensato un po'. _Ciò_ è sinonimo di _questo_ o _quello _(pronomi)_: perché dici ciò _(=questo)_? Con ciò _(=questo)_ ti saluto.  _Come hanno detto gli altri sopra il suo uso però è molto più limitato, ed è dettato dalla consuetudine. Ti suona giusto e basta, non c'è regola. 
Tieni presente comunque che in gran parte dei casi _ciò_ è seguito da un _che _relativo: _non sai ciò che fai_ (=non sai quello che fai). _Ciò che dice è gravissimo_. 
Spero di aver aiutato... Detto ciò, vado! 😉


----------



## lemure libero

Ciao. Vedo che "_ciò", _si è fossilizzato nelle forme _perciò _e_ cioè. _
Forse a causa di quest'ultimo "_ciò è" _non si usa se non in forme consolidate come: _tutto ciò è folle!. _Nel secolo scorso erano voci usate _acciò _e_ acciocché. _
Credo sia usato in molte forme quasi stereotipe, _E con ciò? _, quelle citate da mcrasnich e altre, forse per tenerlo lontano da facili assonanze ( _faccio ciò,_ per me la più imbarazzante, meglio: _faccio tutto ciò che voglio_), e concordo in tutto su quanto detto da chi mi ha preceduto, compreso di attendere altri pareri.


----------



## kwak22

Buona sera. Direi che "ciò" manchi di forza per assumere la parte di un soggetto da solo, senza altro aiuto. Per esempio, "tutto ciò è bellissimo" è possibile, ma "ciò è bellissimo" credo di no. Un soggetto vuol definire e descrivere la materia, ma "ciò" si limita ad evocare le materie già definite senza cercare di precisare il loro vero posto nell'ordine di cose.

Del resto non credo possa essere "un'abitudine" poiché lo vediamo tipico e lo riconosciamo in casi nuovi. C'è una spiegazione generale, solo che la linguistica non ci può darla nel suo stato d'oggi. Non deve pure saper tutto, dobbiamo dunque contentarci di vivere senza conoscenze precise. Nientemeno si può dare più esempi di cosa è possibile e cosa no, per provvedere all'ottima comprensione "intuitiva".


----------



## bearded

kwak22 said:


> . Direi che "ciò" manchi di forza per assumere la parte di un soggetto da solo, senza altro aiuto. Per esempio, "tutto ciò è bellissimo" è possibile, ma "ciò è bellissimo" credo di no.


Mi dispiace, non sono d'accordo: ci sono innumerevoli frasi in cui il solo 'ciò' funge benissimo da soggetto, riferendosi a quanto precede (es. ciò vale solo per me, ciò non è del tutto vero…Anche 'ciò è bellissimo' è giusto). Nel caso di '_ciò è tutto_' la frase suona non-idiomatica solo perché esiste la frase 'fatta'/ormai affermata _questo è tutto._ Come ha scritto mcrasnich al #8, si tratta di consuetudine.


----------



## kwak22

Grazie, cioè la regola è altra.
Non può essere una consuetudine perché l'uomo non è schiavo di consuetudini. Cioè, se c'è un'altra espressione, quella non può essere una ragione per evitare questa. Si potrebbe utilizzare tutte e due come è fatto comunissimamente. Per chiarirmi, noi diciamo spesso delle cose nuove, la mancanza di consuetudine non ci impedisce. Ma non tutte allo stesso modo.
Cercherei allora nelle sfumature di significato. Nelle situazioni di pensiero evocate ecc. Forse ciò a cui si riferisce quel "ciò" semplicemente non esiste in questo caso, e l'altra espressione, "questo è tutto", prende il posto. C'è "questo", non c'è "quello" a menzionare ("quello è tutto" sarebbe un altro), e non c'è "ciò".


----------



## bearded

kwak22 said:


> l'uomo non è schiavo di consuetudini


Oh, io sì: schiavo di molte consuetudini.


----------



## kwak22

Dici che dire "ciò è tutto" in quel significato sarebbe una strada alla libertà?  In questo caso lo utilizzerei, eppure credo che questa consuetudine sia infatti ben fondata nella realtà linguistica. Non vorrei discorre a molto lungo, solo che mi pare che la domanda di francisgranada meriti a essere ben rifletta senza riferirsi alle esplicazioni troppo generali.


----------



## bearded

kwak22 said:


> sarebbe una strada alla libertà?


Dico solo che si tratterebbe di una frase non usuale/non usata (anche se grammaticalmente corretta), la quale per questo non suona bene a un orecchio italiano. La forma normale per esprimere lo stesso concetto è ''questo è tutto''. L'abitudine è importante.
Sono sicuro che anche in russo ci sono molte frasi che, seppure grammaticalmente non errate, tuttavia non vengono usate e suonerebbero 'non idiomatiche'. Credo che _ciò _(=questo fenomeno) riguardi tutte le lingue.
Mi sembra che, nei messaggi precedenti, le risposte a Francis siano state esaurienti.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Una strada verso la libertà, forse sì. 😊 Pur accogliendo e condividendo le opinioni di chi mi ha preceduto, non escluderei di aver usato/ usare _ciò è tutto_ in qualche contesto.


----------



## kwak22

(Volevo scrivere "vers la liberté" e non sapevo come dire in italiano, così semplice, grazie.) 

Allora la questione di differenza fra questi contesti sporge molto naturalmente.  Potrebbe aver prestato una "spiegazione logica" che aveva cercata francisgranada.


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo una mia osservazione, non so se valida ....

Il pronome _questo _tende ad esprimere quello che è _piú vicino_, mentre il pronome _quello _esprime piuttosto quello che si trova _più lontano_, sia in senso concreto che figurato.  Nel caso del pronome _ciò, _invece, questo aspetto non lo sento.   Voglio dire che il pronome _ciò  _non sembra di essere un "perfetto" sinonimo né di _questo _né di _quello,  _il che potrebbe - almeno parzialmente - spiegare l'uso alquanto differente o  "speciale" di _ciò_.


----------



## kwak22

Ho letto in Treccani che:
ciò  - proviene da "ecce hoc" (<- l'accusitivo del dimostrativo "hic");
questo - da "eccum istum";
quello - da "eccum illum".

Cioè dai tre dimostrativi latini, con l'aggiunta popolare di "ecco":
hic - il prossimo a chi parla;
iste - il prossimo a chi ascolta;
ille - il lontano da tutti e due.
(questo preso da Wiktionary)

Se poi "ciò" ha perso tutte le sfumature di locazione, questo potrebbe spiegare il suo disuso per concludere un argomento, perché chi legge resta insoddisfatto con lo scritto: "ma dove è il tutto? come cercarlo?" Non legge che "ciò è tutto per me" (non so se possibile), ma perciocché il senso è più generale e più pronto a ricerche ("là non c'è più"), allora è troppo naturale chiedersi su questo: "dove?", "quale è il sito?" Se poi questa, o simile, sia davvero la spiegazione corretta, allora si dovrà manifestare anche in altri contesti dove la prontezza della questione sul sito di qualcosa preclude l'utilizzazione di "ciò" e favorisce invece o "questo", o "quello", o qualche altra costruzione che delimita il dominio del discorso.


----------



## Arnoldas

Cari forumisti non italiani, chiedo scusa del mio intervento però volevo proporvi qualche osservazione a proposito dell'uso di "ciò":  Luca Serianni. Grammatica italiana, p. 281;  il Sabatini Coletti. Dizionario della lingua italiana, p. 516. Buona lettura!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Arnoldas said:


> Cari forumisti non italiani, chiedo scusa del mio intervento però volevo proporvi qualche osservazione a proposito dell'uso di "ciò":  Luca Serianni. Grammatica italiana, p. 281;  il Sabatini Coletti. Dizionario della lingua italiana, p. 516. Buona lettura!


È materiale reperibile online?


----------



## Arnoldas

Penso di no... Tutti i libri e dizionari a proposito della lingua italiana li ho comprati in Italia... 🤗


----------



## Pietruzzo

Arnoldas said:


> Penso di no... Tutti i libri e dizionari a proposito della lingua italiana li ho comprati in Italia... 🤗


Non so. Di solito qui non si consiglia l'acquisto di libri. Non so nemmeno se si può fare.


----------



## kwak22

Se intendi qualcos'altro che trovare un mezzo per uccidere una discussione a volo, un riassunto di cosa dicono quei gentili signori sarebbe benvenuto..


----------



## Olaszinhok

Be', la grammatica del Serianni viene citata continuamente...


----------



## Arnoldas

Non ho consigliato a nessuno di comprare qualcosa!!! Volevo solo dare una mano a chi vuole imparare meglio l'italiano!!!


----------



## symposium

Alla fine, non c'è nessuna ragione grammaticale per la quale "ciò" non possa essere soggetto; l'unico motivo per cui non viene usato spesso come soggetto è l'abitudine, e cioè soprattutto l'abitudine italiana di non usare spesso pronomi come soggetti: "ciò" non viene usato spesso come soggetto perchè non c'è alcun motivo per usare spesso "ciò" come soggetto. Se qualcuno volesse farlo, non c'è alcun motivo, apparte l'uso comune, per cui non debba farlo.


----------



## jazyk

Ho la grammatica del Serianni. Riassumo il brano a cui si è accennato:

Il pronome ciò ha un valore neutro e si adopera sia come soggetto sia come complemento. Molto spesso introduce una relativa. 
È un pronome di uso comune, anche se proprio della lingua scritta.
La lingua parlata preferisce ricorrere, come pronome neutro, a questo oppure a quello.


----------



## kwak22

Grazie, jazyk! 
Il vocabolario Treccani dice più o meno lo stesso...


----------



## lorenzos

symposium said:


> non c'è alcun motivo, apparte l'uso comune, per cui non debba farlo.


Ciò è condivisibile.
Ciò è tutto, non aggiungo altro (a parte un rilievo sull'_apparte  )._


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Ciò è condivisibile.
> Ciò è tutto, non aggiungo altro (a parte un rilievo sull'_apparte  )._


😁👍


----------



## Mary49

Mi aggrego alla discussione per una curiosità: spesso (e sempre di più) sento le persone che parlano nei talk show dire, a conclusione di una frase, "Ciò detto..", oppure "Detto questo...". A parte il fatto che mi sembra un vezzo piuttosto contagioso, chiedo come mai non si dice "Questo detto..", ma si usa "Ciò detto...". "Ciò" sembra 'spostabile': "Detto ciò" oppure "Ciò detto", mentre "questo" viene sempre usato dopo "Detto".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> per una curiosità...


Direi che anche qui l'abitudine (l'uso comune) regna sovrana, formando piccole 'frasi fatte'.


----------



## lemure libero

Mary49 said:


> ... chiedo come mai non si dice "Questo detto..", ma si usa "Ciò detto...". "Ciò" sembra 'spostabile': "Detto ciò" oppure "Ciò detto", mentre "questo" viene sempre usato dopo "Detto".


Mi sembra che in questo caso "detto" appaia come sostantivo. " Fatto questo", "questo fatto". È un equivoco che "ciò" consente meno.



francisgranada said:


> Aggiungo una mia osservazione, non so se valida ....
> 
> Il pronome _questo _tende ad esprimere quello che è _piú vicino_, mentre il pronome _quello _esprime piuttosto quello che si trova _più lontano_, sia in senso concreto che figurato.  Nel caso del pronome _ciò, _invece, questo aspetto non lo sento.   Voglio dire che il pronome _ciò  _non sembra di essere un "perfetto" sinonimo né di _questo _né di _quello,  _il che potrebbe - almeno parzialmente - spiegare l'uso alquanto differente o  "speciale" di _ciò_.


Effettivamente  singolare. Io lo percepisco come sinonimo di entrambi e al contempo più determinativo, meno generico (forse con una qualche esclusiva per i concetti astratti?); benché si presti ad un uso più limitato. 
P.s. Tranne che in Veneto


----------

